# What a Pro Photographer Carries With Him



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey guys:

My company (ACDSee) has put up a video they shot at the recent PMA show, an interview with sports photographer Serge Timacheff.

This video is **NOT** an ad for ACDSee -- we don't have a Mac product to sell (yet) -- just an informative/educational vid about what this pro carries with him, why, how much and what he uses it all for.

For those of you who like shooting "in the field," this could be very interesting.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice vid and a lot of nice kit there. 

I need to get out shooting more


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

If I took a Santa sack like that on our next trip, my Wife would surely notice.:lmao:

Actually, he holds up my main kit round about the one minute mark.


----------

